# Dans la rue / à la rue



## resultonacatalana

Je crois que on dit dans la rue, malgré il soit une surface, puisque en général on dit sur le trotoir, sur la route, etc.
Mon professeur m'a dit que à la rue signifie un SDF, un clochard.
Vous savez pourquoi on dit dans la rue au lieu de à la rue comme il faudrait?
Merci en avance.
SVP, corrigez mes erreurs.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes Resultonacatalana, bonsoir et bienvenue parmi nous,

No estoy muy segura de entender tu pregunta así que, por partes.
- SDF significa: Sin Domicilio Fijo (Sans domicile fixe)
- à la rue presupone un movimiento: Le videur a jeté l'ivrogne à la rue (El gorila tiró al borracho a la calle)
- Le SDF vit dans la rue (El SDF vive en la calle)

Y la _rue _no es sólo una superficie ya que la condición para que esta vía de circulación se llame _rue _es que pasa entre casas. Creo que decimos lo mismo en español: _Los niños están jugando en la calle_.
Les _trottoirs _y la _chaussée _son partes de la calle.

No sé si he contestado a tu pregunta.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## resultonacatalana

Mais on dit il vit à la l'autoroute (en la autopista), on ne dit pas dans l'autoroute. On dit je suis à/sur la plage, pas 'dans' la plage.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Resultonacatalana,

No, no se dice para nada vivre à l'autoroute. Por cierto, nadie se atrevería a vivir en la autopista, la calle ya es lo bastante dura como para complicar las cosas.

On dit dans la rue, sur une place, sur la plage, sur un boulevard, dans /sur une avenue, dans la ville, dans un village...

Todo depende de una visión de espacio amplio o limitado.

Si estás en un pueblo o una ciudad: *dans*, porque te sitúas en el interior de un espacio bien delimitado, estás encerrado en el círculo que representa los límites geograficos de la ciudad o el pueblo.

Si está en la calle: *dans*, porque es algo que está bordeado de casas que forman también un espacio reducido, casi cerrado por las paredes de las casas a cada lado, en el que que solo divides el cielo levantando la mirada. 

Pero llegas a una plaza: *sur*, el espacio es amplio, respiras a gusto, realmente no te sientes encerrado, ni limitado; notas que estás en una superficie sin límites cercanos, no hay agobio ni claustrofobia posible. Lo mismo pasa en la playa, ves el horizonte allá a lo lejos, nada limita el espacio, no hay paredes que te encierran. Respiras, estás en la superficie.

Así es cómo sentimos los espacios, lo que hace que nos sentimos dentro o fuera, agobiados o libres, encerrados o a nuestras anchas. ¿Lo ves mejor?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## resultonacatalana

Merci Gévy.
Voici l'explication de mon professeur:

À : envisager la réalité comme un point.
Dans : envisager la réalité comme un volume.
Sur : envisager la réalité comme une surface (route, trottoir, chemin, chaussée, voie, sentier, boulevard, avenue)

Exception: *être dans la rue (estoy en la calle con mi novio) ou *être à la rue (un SDF)
On a dit aussi que on peut dire: Où est-tu? Je suis à/dans l'école
Où est-tu? Je sui sur/à la plage.

En voyant ton explication sur les places en tant que lieux ouvertes ou fermés je comprends pourquoi on dit sur le sentier ou sur la route et pourquoi on dit dans la rue.. C'est curieux la façon de envisager la réalite des français (à propos, je ne sais pas si on devrait ouvrir une nouvelle discussion, mais on dit français ou Français comme auparavant. Je crois qu'aujourd'hui on peut dire français con le f minuscule. 

Elle a dit que si mon mari me domande où est-tu, je peux lui dire à l'ecole (un point) mais si je veux spécifier que je suis à l'interieur je dois dire dans l'école.
Sur la plage veut dire pareil que dans l'ecole et à la plage on applique pour signifier que je suis à la plage n'importe où (comme à l'école)? C'est comme ça?


----------



## Gévy

Oui, c'est ça la différence entre à et dans/sur:_*à *_est un point sur un plan, que tu peux situer géographiquement. _*Dans*_ et *sur*, situent l'espace du lieu en question dans lequel tu es.

Oui, c'est vrai que notre vision des espaces est très définie. Sans doute pour vous aussi, si vous n'aviez pas à utiliser ce *"en"* qui exprime aussi bien *sobre *que *dentro*, peut-être qu'on découvrirait chez vous une même façon de concevoir les espaces.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Aylah

Nueva pregunta
​ 


hola a todos

¿cómo se dice abandonadosen las calles? "Dans la rue"?
Gracias


----------



## windermere

Hola Aylah,

¿Quieres decir "abandonados" o "abandonasen"?

Gracias


----------



## lpfr

Sí, "abandonnés dans la rue".


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se dice "abandonnés dans la rue" pero puedes utilizar también "jetés à la rue".


----------



## 3bien

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Bonjour!

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer quelle est la différence (s'il y en a) entre:

aller au jardin
aller dans le jardin

aller à la discothèque
aller en discothèque?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## renardor

Dur dur !

Les sens sont très très proches à chaque fois.
Cependant, on entend plus souvent dire "aller dans le jardin" et "aller en discothèque".

"aller en discothèque" est une expression qui veut dire aller dans une discothèque dans le but de danser (ou de faire tout autre activité que l'on fait généralement en discothèque).
"aller dans une discothèque" se comprend comme entrer (physiquement) dans l'établissement
"aller à la discothèque"... celle-ci sonne bizarrement. Une personne qui pourrait employer cette phrase serait le barman, pour dire qu'il se rend sur son lieu de travail, pour servir des boissons.

quant au jardin:
"aller dans le jardin", c'est bon. "aller au jardin" sonne un peu faux.

Généralement, quand on dit "aller dans", on visualise la personne être physiquement à l'intérieur. Et quand on dit "aller à", c'est pour dire qu'on se rend quelque part (sans se soucier de savoir si on est à l'intérieur de quelque chose).

J'espère que mes explications ne sont pas trop confuses ^^


----------



## rolandbascou

On peut être *dans* le jardin, mais on ne va pas *dans* le jardin, on va *au* jardin.


----------



## Jab'

Nan, pas d'accord 

On va *au* jardin pour y travailler, mais on va *dans* le jardin aussi, pour s'y rendre en général.

Les enfants disent souvent "On va jouer dans le jardin", non ? 

Jab'


----------



## rolandbascou

Jab' said:


> Nan, pas d'accord
> 
> On va *au* jardin pour y travailler, mais on va *dans* le jardin aussi, pour s'y rendre en général.
> 
> Les enfants disent souvent "On va jouer dans le jardin", non ?
> 
> Jab'


 
Les enfants vont au jardin, et quand ils y sont ils jouent dans le jardin.
Au indique le mouvement, dans indique la situation.
Je vais au cinéma, je suis dans le cinéma.
Je vais à la maison, je suis dans la maison.


----------



## Jab'

Mmmhhh, je suis sceptique....si tu as des enfants, tu leur dit : 

- "Va *dans* la voiture tout de suite" (et pas va à la voiture), non ?

Jab'


----------



## nicduf

"va à la voiture" j'y vais mais je reste à l'extérieur
""Va dans la voiture" j'y vais et je monte dedans


----------



## rolandbascou

Jab' said:


> Mmmhhh, je suis sceptique....si tu as des enfants, tu leur dit :
> 
> - "Va *dans* la voiture tout de suite" (et pas va à la voiture), non ?
> 
> Jab'


 
Comme je me limite au français correct, je dis "va à la voiture".



nicduf said:


> "va à la voiture" j'y vais mais je reste à l'extérieur
> ""Va dans la voiture" j'y vais et je monte dedans


 
Je ne dis pas "va dans la voiture" mais "monte dans la voiture".


----------



## Jab'

_Comme je me limite au français correct, je dis "va à la voiture"._

LOL, de là à dire que mon français est incorrect, il n'y a qu'un pas 

Et ton argument ne tient pas, parce que dans la phrase "monte dans la voiture", il y a aussi un mouvement . C'est un peu facile de dire "s'il y a un mouvement, alors on utilises la préposition *à*".

Jab'


----------



## 3bien

Merci beaucoup à tous!!
Merci renador, merci rolandbascou, merci Jab' et merci nicduf!


----------



## gaby255

me gustaria saber cual forma es correcta : 
j'étude dans l'école ""
J'étude á l'école "...."


----------



## Titi137

La forme correcte est:
j'étudie à l'école (attention à l'accent sur le 'à' )​ Hasta luego


----------



## ChocolatHada

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir quelle est la préposition correcte quand on dit qu'on descend d'un vehicle (bus, taxi, etc.):

Tu dois descendre à/dans la rue Saint Denis.

Tu dois descendre à/sur l'Avenue des Champs Elysées.


En plus, comment ça serait si on parle de l'intersection de deux rues/avenues:


Tu dois descendre à/sur/dans... l'avenue du Trésum et la rue des Marquisats
                                               la rue des Marquisats et l'Avenue du Trésum

Tu dois descendre à/dans la rue Royale et la rue de la Gare

Tu dois descendre à/sur l'avenue Boschetti et l'avenue du Crêt du Maure


----------



## Paquita

Moi je le dis sans aucune préposition, ce qui n'est peut-être pas l'avis de tout le monde.

Tu dois descendre  rue Saint Denis. / Tu dois descendre Avenue des Champs Elysées.

Et pour l'intersection :
Tu dois descendre à l'angle de la rue Royale et de la rue de la Gare
(on peut remplacer angle par intersection, mais c'est d'un registre beaucoup plus soutenu !)

Attends d'autres avis, surtout !


----------



## roy-gran

Effectivement, moi je n'utilise aucune préposition dans ce cas. " je descend rue Saint Denis" ou tu me déposes "Rue Saint Denis". Sauf s'il s'agit de préciser, par exemple : je descend à la fin de la rue X, à côté de la rue X, à l'angle de la rue X et Y, ... etc...


----------



## ChocolatHada

Merci beaucoup, je le vois très clair maintenant!


----------

